
Amazon Personalize – Real-Time Personalization and Recommendation for Everyone - eggie5
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-personalize-real-time-personalization-and-recommendation-for-everyone/?sc_channel=sm&sc_publisher=TWITTER&sc_country=Global&sc_geo=GLOBAL&sc_outcome=awareness&trk=AWS_reInvent_2018_launch_Amazon_Personalize_TWITTER&sc_content=AWS_reInvent_2018_launch_Amazon_Personalize&linkId=60292950
======
eggie5
Plesently surprised w/ the choice of algorithms AWS provides. They skip
classic MF and go straight to the good stuff:

* Item-Item CF (workhorse amazon original from 2003 w/ modern enhancements) * Deep Pooling Models (à la Covington. YouTube Deep Rec.)

Although I'm a bit perplexed as to the difference between Deep-FM Recipe and
the FFNN Recipe as it describes the same thing...

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/personalize/latest/dg/working-
wi...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/personalize/latest/dg/working-with-
predefined-recipes.html)

